# Soggy Pirates of North Court 2009



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Took these 3 pictures during a break in the weather.




























Looks as if I'll have to make some last minute repairs if the rain holds out.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great good luck on weather.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks fine...hope the weather gets and STAYS good 4 U!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, the rain had stopped long enough to fix a couple things and put out the rest of the display. The kids started to show up at 6:00pm and by 6:20pm it started raining again. We got about 1 hours worth of kids to walk through and then it was too much rain for everyone. So ... it was pretty much a washout with the display. Couldn't take any night time pics this year and all my 'good' stuff was left in the garage. There is always next year.

Here are a few daytime pics from yesterday with about 1/2 my stuff still in the garage.













































The ToT count for this year: 110 kids in about 1 hr.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you had only half your stuff out and it looked that good!?!?! I bow down before your superior pirateness

Looks like you got more rain than we did. We had showers on and off all afternoon while setting up, which kept me going back and forth covering the mache props and Scaretaker, but it appears everything survived.

You know, you could always set everything up tomorrow evening and take those night shots you wanted.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear the rain crimped your haunt. The pics looked good. I think we got lucky here. We had some showers, but nothing too heavy. I was looking at the radar map, and there was rain to our west and east, with a relatively clear band through central Maryland.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

We were in the same boat as you there IMU. Except for us it was the wind that kicked our butts and mixed with rain it was just not a good combo. Great stuff you had there, I do love the set up. Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes we got hit with the rain and wind also. I have to say that your display looks great even without all your props. You did a great job on the Pirates. If you didn't put everything away than maybe you can get some night time shots tonight?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I would love to see a how to on your pirate ship. It is just what I need. i was suppose to have one this year but bad weather and yadda yadda yadda...you know the story. yours is the perfect size and shape for what I need next year.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Awww man!!! I have been waiting all year to see your haunt with all those detailed props!!! So sorry about the weather. I almost got shutdown myself on account of 50mph winds. Here's hoping next year is mild and sunny!

Maybe you can set it up in the next couple of weeks just to take pictures!?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Maybe you can set it up in the next couple of weeks just to take pictures!?


As much as I have been tempted, the ground is still soggy AND the props are still drip drying in the garage.  I will check tomorrow and see how bad it is and then sort out the stuff that can't be saved. 

Hope you got some pics DC, I know Haunted Tiki Island went out with a bang!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

IMU I feel your pain. It rained or had the threat of rain here all week. I though my yard stuff out Friday evening and Saturday. The Maze I have under my tent was a blessing. everything in there went smooth. But You certainly had a nice looking setup.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man! You did a awesome job! The rain gives me bad memories though.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Considering your battle with the rain, I think you still put out a great display.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool set up....even with the weather


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

IMU, nice work and yeah sorry about the weather. Looks like it still turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! better luck next year!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Rained here to.Love what you had out.I soooo want a pirate ship as jw requested a how to please.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I second the "how to" on the ship. also, did you use form tubes for the cannons??


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

For those of you who are interested, if you click my banner it takes you to my website. They aren't really how-to's, but construction photos of some of my projects.

The cannon prop: http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/horton/index.php/projects/2008-props/pirate-cannons

The shipwreck prop: http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/horton/index.php/projects/2008-props/the-shipwreck


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the painted crosses. I may be adding some gray to mine next year.

Sorry you had so much rain.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a picture of the quick tombstones & crosses I did.










It's all made of scraps of 1/2" & 1" styrofoam.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

cheap and easy...my kind of props!


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

At least 110 TOT got to see your wonderful display. Hopefully next year will yield better weather. I love those cannons.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have lots of great stuff, so impressed. Too bad about the weather, still 110 tot's in an hour, pretty impressive. Great looking set up. I like the two skelly pirates at the little table


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good job! Love the cannon!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great display! I love the ship and cannons! Your tombstones turned out great - really unique! Too bad the weather sucked but it's good you made the best of it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

there pirates they are used to water. LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job on the ship and the cannons... and everything.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Everything you got out despite the weather looks amazing! The cannons look so real, you have a lot of really impressive stuff!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I just checked out the construction photos on your site, now I'm even more impressed, such ingenuity and attention to detail! Wow!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are great pirate props! You did an awesome job.


----------

